# new traffic law



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Information from Costa Advice Bureau. As usual sensational headlines from some of the press. The new traffic laws that come into being tomorrow the 25th of May, actually make it easier to know if you have committed an offence and caught on camera. Residents now have TWENTY DAYS to either pay or dispute the fine. Paying on time will reduce the charge by 50 percent

maiden


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Information from Costa Advice Bureau. As usual sensational headlines from some of the press. The new traffic laws that come into being tomorrow the 25th of May, actually make it easier to know if you have committed an offence and caught on camera. Residents now have TWENTY DAYS to either pay or dispute the fine. Paying on time will reduce the charge by 50 percent
> 
> maiden


Sneaky !
Giving a big discount will entice more to pay even though the camera may well be faulty.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL... Even though the Law 'comes into effect', it says here that the Guardia won't be in a position to implement it for another 5 months ! SNIP


----------

